# How to get a benzo prescription?



## Ras2248 (Sep 8, 2011)

Ok so I've been using SSRI's like Prozac, Zoloft, etc and they really don't do anything for me anymore. I think its time for me to step it up and try something a little harder like xanax or klonopin. What do I need to say to my doctor to make sure they prescribe me a benzo, which I feel I desperately need to try, instead of another SSRI next time I make a visit to discuss my medicine?


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

Rasingley said:


> Ok so I've been using SSRI's like Prozac, Zoloft, etc and they really don't do anything for me anymore. I think its time for me to step it up and try something a little harder like xanax or klonopin. What do I need to say to my doctor to make sure they prescribe me a benzo, which I feel I desperately need to try, instead of another SSRI next time I make a visit to discuss my medicine?


Which country are you in? I've heard it's easier to get prescribed benzos in US.

In the UK it's quite difficult but I managed to get on Valium for SA many years ago. If you have done all the SSRI's and tried other things like beta blockers etc and nothing helps, just ask for the benzo and say you fully understand about tolerance, dependency and rebound anxiety and will only use as and when you need to. Ask for a low dose too. You can always get a higher dose later, but the main thing is just get on the things.

Most doctors are really reluctant to prescribe benzos for SA because of all the risks mentioned and they worry you will start using daily or re-dosing. If you have any history of drug abuse, alcoholism or anything like that, you have absolutely no chance of getting a benzo, so if the Dr asks you about that you better not mention it if you have any history of addiction or abuse.

The Dr will be wanting some assurance or sign that you know what you getting into and that you'll only use the benzo for emergencies for "as and when needed" situations, not as a daily med. Just shows him you're fully versed in benzos and have done your homework, and he'll be more likely to discuss it further then.

If he/she won't prescribe (my doctor totally refused at first) try this tactic which worked for me.. say you feel suicidal because your anxiety is so bad sometimes and you have no quality of life.. and say it will help you loads to just have it as a backup. Then offer to sign a disclaimer and take a private prescription (I had to do this) which says you're fully aware of the risks and you take full responsibility. You can also offer just to have a small quantity, i.e 1-2 weeks supply and offer to report back to the Dr. My Dr liked that idea and asked me to come back in 2 weeks and bring my Valium bottle with me so he could see how many I had used. I took back half a bottle and he was impressed and said ok I can trust you I think so I will write you another script for 2 more weeks. It went on like that for a month or two, then gradually as he trusted me more, I started getting 3 months supply on a rolling prescription at the pharmacy.

It generally works like that (in UK at least) you have to establish trust with your Dr and prove you can use the benzo responsibly. If you blow your first script in a week or a few days, you're done. He probably won't prescribe anymore.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I got my Benzo for panic attacks


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

anyone got tips on how to get repeats or a higher dosage of a benzo?
i need it and docs can be strict here.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm glad to hear doctors are strict in certain areas regarding benzos. They're dangerous when misused and where I live, doctors throw it around like candy without making the patient aware of the highly addictive quality and keeping tabs on them to help them get better so that the patient can wean off easier. 

I'd think talking to your doctor, emphasizing the issue is anxiety rather than depression would help. My doctors gave up on SSRI's for me when they realized it was making me sicker. That, and my depression was rather mild and completely contingent on how my levels of anxiety were. The benzo was a blessing in the beginning but your body grows tolerant quickly...so be sure you're doing some sort of therapy as well. It's a crutch, it's not a cure.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

seafolly said:


> I'm glad to hear doctors are strict in certain areas regarding benzos. They're dangerous when misused and where I live, doctors throw it around like candy without making the patient aware of the highly addictive quality and keeping tabs on them to help them get better so that the patient can wean off easier.
> 
> I'd think talking to your doctor, emphasizing the issue is anxiety rather than depression would help. My doctors gave up on SSRI's for me when they realized it was making me sicker. That, and my depression was rather mild and completely contingent on how my levels of anxiety were. The benzo was a blessing in the beginning but your body grows tolerant quickly...so be sure you're doing some sort of therapy as well. It's a crutch, it's not a cure.


i wish some docs werent so strict but it is a good thing for most people
for myself...its honestly very hard for me to be addicted to anything and trust me ive had a lot.

ive only ever had a 'mild' withdrawal though, just remember (this is directed to the original poster) don't take it every day and be safe, you'll feel worse than you did before if you get withdrawals


----------



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

Panic attacks. The first line treatment is benzos. 

Just mention that you have panic attacks if you want a benzo. They will probably give xanax, klonopin, or ativan.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

DK3 said:


> If you can't get it through a doctor, consider getting it on the blackmarket, benzo's are readily available. I would only recommend doing though if you're absolutely desperate or very sensible about how you plan to use it. If you start relying on them daily you're going to have big problems, especially if you're relying on blackmarket sources that may dry up suddenly.


i can get anything from my docs except clonazpema which is the only thing that actally works well, not gonna risk getting caught though...and no one personally i know would sell clonazepam either, its not well known


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

Dont buy meds on line, what do you think your doc would say when your blood tests comes back full of benzo,s . Something like F*** OFF:yes


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

If you legitimately need them, then simply discussing your situation with your doctor should be enough.

If you don't, then I'd suggest that you don't bother seeking them, instead try concentrating on making a positive effort to make you life better. *Insert long spiel about long term side effects, dependency, addiction potential etc*


----------



## d829 (Jul 29, 2010)

Another future benzo victim.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Benzos are **** but if you going to ask for one you probably should ask for vallium
It's easier to get because it's safer as far as taking to much goes.


----------



## Lostsoul26 (Oct 24, 2008)

Take my advice .Don't get benzos. They will **** your life up even more. Took me 2 years to get off them. It was pure hell. You will probably ignore my post but once the tolerance kicks in an you need to keep upping the dose to avoid having a complete mental breakdown you will wish you took my advice. They also destroy your short term memory which doesn't seem like a big deal until you start forgetting what day it was etc. Oh and one other thing I had never experienced a panic attack until I started taking benzos.


----------



## d829 (Jul 29, 2010)

I rather eat fresh dog crap than take a klonopin. 

Live and learn but if you were smart you would avoid benzos like you would avoid kissing someone with a open Seeping scab on their lip. 

Nothing romantic about benzos.


----------



## rhanch (Jun 21, 2009)

Rasingley said:


> What do I need to say to my doctor to make sure they prescribe me a benzo, which I feel I desperately need to try,


Say that you have a self-destructive streak you'd like to explore.


----------



## beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

My doctor didn't hesitate to give me benzo when I had hives for 3 months due to anxiety (and after an allergy panel came up negative.)


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

d829 said:


> I rather eat fresh dog crap than take a klonopin.
> 
> Live and learn but if you were smart you would avoid benzos like you would avoid kissing someone with a open Seeping scab on their lip.
> 
> Nothing romantic about benzos.


 poetic touch


----------



## urbanspaceman (Sep 18, 2011)

Fact is benzos work and can be a lifesaver for some people...If you were in pain they would give you a painkiller...For something like diagnosed extreme anxiety - it's criminal to withhold it from sufferers.


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

foxy said:


> Dont buy meds on line, what do you think your doc would say when your blood tests comes back full of benzo,s . Something like F*** OFF:yes


Good point. That was a bit silly of me to suggest to buying benzos on the blackmarket really. Although I myself do that and I know many others with SA do (out of desperation) it is quite risky because you sometimes have no idea if the benzos are genuine and how safe they are when you buy online.

Plus using them without the supervision of a doctor is quite risky particularly if you have no self-discipline and/or a history of addiction. It could be a slippery slope to a huge addiction problem which will just complicate treating SA as far as your doctor is concerned.

The real reason why you shouldn't take benzos though is because if you should get addicted to them, there's a 30% chance you will develop tolerance. That means you'll need to take more and more of them just to get the same effect. That might not seem like a big deal, until they stop working completely and then the withdrawal kicks in. Benzos taken for a long time at higher doses actually change the brain so its dependent on the drug to function, basically rewiring it. Sometimes the changes are irreversible. Can end up mentally impaired.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Sep 18, 2011)

Agreed...I personally have had more problems with SSRI's - for over 15 years I was given all of these and other AD's before I resisted increasing a dose of SSRI's even when I told the p-doc it was increasing my anxiety and driving me to suicidal thinking....
It was only with an MAOI and later an addded benzo as a prn that I felt like I was in control of my life.
I've tried CBT (It's a good thing to work at) and paid for therapy.
If you've exhausted all the possibilities and your life isn't working...why can't you be prescribed a benzo? Self-medicating on alcohol is always a horrible option.


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

urbanspaceman said:


> Agreed...I personally have had more problems with SSRI's - for over 15 years I was given all of these and other AD's before I resisted increasing a dose of SSRI's even when I told the p-doc it was increasing my anxiety and driving me to suicidal thinking....
> It was only with an MAOI and later an addded benzo as a prn that I felt like I was in control of my life.
> I've tried CBT (It's a good thing to work at) and paid for therapy.
> If you've exhausted all the possibilities and your life isn't working...why can't you be prescribed a benzo? Self-medicating on alcohol is always a horrible option.


Yeah I agree if you have exhausted all options and your life is going nowhere and you feel rock bottom, many end up with serious abuse of alcohol or narcs just to escape it and get some quality of life. I was like that myself, drinking heavily and daily. If you're at that stage, benzos do start to look like a lesser evil, if you're prepared to live with the risks.

That said, there are many who use them prn sensibly without any addiction or tolerance issues. I find just having them in the medicine cabinet is a boost as you know if things get really bad or you're facing some very anxious event, you got them on standby.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

I am addicted to benzo,s ,part my fault an part gp. I would not take ADs after repeated near as dam begging by my female GP. I thought i wasnt metally ill, just lost my way a little. I did drink to nuke the pain, mostly at weekend i would not remember at all. That,s many years ago , they give me benzo,s because i cant detox after so many years , it would without dout kill me ,by my own hand to loose them. Has for drinking im cool with that , no craveing an that after 1 ltr vodka an a few stella,s a day,:um i still drink, in fact i had 2 pints of stella today, in the pub lunch time with my buddies, my AD sertraline is ok so i tick along, i have lost a bit of old sparkle, but a few hospital visits knocked that out of me. I should be dead but AD,s saved me, but i was really ill before i would take them. :yes


----------



## sethw (Nov 14, 2013)

*How I got my benzos*

First time was for the fear of flying. Told my current DR I and scared #$%^ about flying and needed something to help. I came prepared with research on different benzos that will work. Walked out with a 3 month supply.

2nd time was last week and had been having heart palpitations everyday. after all the tests with nothing wrong with the heart I explained my work/daily life. I am a intervert in a strong extrovert positions so I have to be "On" all day so when I get home BAM my heart acts up the rest of the night. Scared me severely a few nights before I went to the DR. After the test and the Anxiety talk and told them what helped me in the past. Picked up my benzos the same day.

come to the DR prepared. do you research on what benzos will help you the most. Clonazepam last longer (I take it 2 times a day as prescribed) as I have to deal with my issue 8+hrs a day. If you only need it now and then for anxiety (test, party ext..) look into xanax or diazapam (valium) and don't ask for the highest does. let them choose it and then later if that doesn't work you can ask for a increase.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

sethw said:


> First time was for the fear of flying. Told my current DR I and scared #$%^ about flying and needed something to help. I came prepared with research on different benzos that will work. Walked out with a 3 month supply.
> 
> 2nd time was last week and had been having heart palpitations everyday. after all the tests with nothing wrong with the heart I explained my work/daily life. I am a intervert in a strong extrovert positions so I have to be "On" all day so when I get home BAM my heart acts up the rest of the night. Scared me severely a few nights before I went to the DR. After the test and the Anxiety talk and told them what helped me in the past. Picked up my benzos the same day.
> 
> come to the DR prepared. do you research on what benzos will help you the most. *Clonazepam last longer (I take it 2 times a day as prescribed) as I have to deal with my issue 8+hrs a day. If you only need it now and then for anxiety (test, party ext..) look into xanax or diazapam (valium)* and don't ask for the highest does. let them choose it and then later if that doesn't work you can ask for a increase.


Valium lasts far longer than any other benzo. Not just the half-life and metabolites but the active period of the drug.
I use valium to get rid of GAD 24/7 I can stop taking it for a day or two and the drug is still active in my system.


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

well im mostly a lurker of this website, but i thought ide charm in here.

OP says basically what i was saying years back before i was ever on a benzo. i believe i was on klonopin, 0.5mg up to 4 times per day. that was my first ever script for a benzo. it was written by a nurse practitioner at a doctors office. so that should tell you that it doesnt matter the level of expertise. nurse practitioner, or psychiatrist or doctor. they can all write you a script for you. it all depends on what that doc believes. some are 100% benzo phobic, others are in between, and others will write it for you in the blink of an eye.

the ones who are benzo phobic make no exceptions. they dont care who you are or what your problem is, they are simply against the use of that drug. as they are well aware of the "reality" of the drug.. and it is indeed a harsh one...

the in between docs can slowly be swayed into giving you a benzo after the usual run around has been performed, and still shows no efficacy for your anxiety.

SSRI ---> SNRI ---> SNRI+anti-psychotic ---> (with other random insertions of other crap meds...trazadone...propranonolol...buspar... etc)

then there is the rare time you meet a doc that gives pills away like candy. ive never found one like that personally, but ive heard stories. good luck finding that.

so basically. assume you have a in between type doc. basically, all you have to do is tell the truth...while adding a bit of theater..

"a good friend of mine takes something called [insert desired benzo name here], and he/she says it works really well, do you think we could give that a try?"

this shows you've talked with your friend about it, so you have at least some knowledge. also, it worked well for them, so your showing putting stripes on that drug. also, you are ASKING if it would be ok. not telling the doc thats what you "need" or "want". both are baaad words. also, you are playing ignorant. "something called..." tells the doctor that you are a nothing more than a simpleton who needs everything explained to them to the tiniest detail. hence stroking the ego of the doc to make them feel smart. play ignorant or at least semi-ignorant always. puts the doc in a good mood.

now that you know. its time to scare you straight: 




everything he says in that video ^ is true. very very true. trust ppl when they tell you the things like that. ive quit klonopin once, and had a seizure on half way through the third day. ive also stopped xanax xr 4mg once too and i had some kind of delusional pre-seizure paranoid panic attack that lasted 9 hours. and immovable anxiety/panic crippled me until 3 weeks later it finally passed.

in the video when the guy says "just go ahead and try to quit...see what happens" he isn't joking. best of luck! be safe always! message me if you need any help with anything.


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

to sum it up simply..if you take a benzo for a situation that may cause you to panic, you are basically blotting that incident out of your life. putting some kind of blurry haze over everything so you don't panic.

so guess what happens when you encounter a similar panic inducing situation and you DONT take a benzo....

thats right. the feeling of panic will be exponentially increased the next time around. hence increasing your desire to take another pill even more.

and bingo. thats how quickly you will become addicted. 

think it over first, friend!


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

allornothing said:


> to sum it up simply..if you take a benzo for a situation that may cause you to panic, you are basically blotting that incident out of your life. putting some kind of blurry haze over everything so you don't panic.
> 
> so guess what happens when you encounter a similar panic inducing situation and you DONT take a benzo....
> 
> ...


This such an incorrect and subjective view of this class of drugs. Dependence, "addiction" as you call it, to benzos is ok. It is the nature of the drug. But for me, I was experiencing such extreme, constant and persistent anxiety that I could bot leave my room. I was experiencing a constant panic attack that never ended. Then I started taking benzos, now I never have a panic attack.

Benzos allowed me to stop panicking so that I was able to step back and learn how to not have panic attacks. You're fear mongering and it is incorrect. I'm sorry that you have demonized a drug which helps so many people and now you spread that fear around to others. It's ridiculous.


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

istayhome said:


> This such an incorrect and subjective view of this class of drugs. Dependence, "addiction" as you call it, to benzos is ok. It is the nature of the drug. But for me, I was experiencing such extreme, constant and persistent anxiety that I could bot leave my room. I was experiencing a constant panic attack that never ended. Then I started taking benzos, now I never have a panic attack.
> 
> Benzos allowed me to stop panicking so that I was able to step back and learn how to not have panic attacks. You're fear mongering and it is incorrect. I'm sorry that you have demonized a drug which helps so many people and now you spread that fear around to others. It's ridiculous.


hmmm. with any benzo, tolerance WILL occur. its a fact. no disputing that.

when tolerance occurs, you WILL desire(tolerance) a higher dose, of course. why wouldnt you? if your medicine is no longer working, you are naturally going to go to the doctor and tell them, in hopes that you receive a higher dose. (it is the..ehm..."nature"...of the drug).

im not demonizing benzo's. benzo's demonize themselves.  it is the "nature" of the drug. 

oh and btw, in case you didnt watch the youtube video i posted, the title of it is: xanax slaves.

good day


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

allornothing said:


> *hmmm. with any benzo, tolerance WILL occur. its a fact. no disputing that*.
> *
> when tolerance occurs, you WILL desire(tolerance) a higher dose, of course. why wouldnt you?* if your medicine is no longer working, you are naturally going to go to the doctor and tell them, in hopes that you receive a higher dose. (it is the..ehm..."nature"...of the drug).
> 
> ...


No. I have taken valium and xanax for over five years and I have NOT gained a tolerance and I have NOT raised the dose and I have No desire to raise the dose and they relieve my anxiety incredibly well. I would be too anxious to type this post right now if I were not taking benzos.

I use the drug, it doesn't use me. It is a merely a chemical compound and 
that's it. Use the drug right, be smart.


----------

